# Bocinas Kenwood KFC-6983. ¿Cuál es la potencia RMS de estas bocinas?



## Sr. Domo (May 26, 2014)

Hola Sres.

Resulta que hace 3 días me trajeron varios regalitos de un familiar, son unas 8 bocinas, un autoestéreo...., pero lo que me importan son un par de bocinas KFC-6983, quisiera saber cuál es la potencia real, ya que sólo dice: PEAK POWER: 150W y dice 4 OHM de impedancia...

No me importa la potencia pico, yo quiero saber la potencia RMS y en google encontré su manual de servicio donde especifican las dimensiones pero no hay nada acerca de la potencia RMS, sólo la potencia pico 
Alguien sabe cuál es la potencia RMS de estas bocinas?

Salu2! ...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2014)

150W Pico.

75W Programa.

35Wrms con viento a favor y de bajadita...

¡Saludos al foro!.

PS: Si lees sobre potencia pico, programa y rms en Audio Profesional sabrás como diferenciar entre ellas y reconocer las potencias reales de los altavoces.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 26, 2014)

Ok 

Aunque bueno, eso de 35W RMS como que me decepciona 
Pero veamos....

Buscaré info acerca del tema.

Gracias!

Salu2!


----------

